# Programming HR44 (RC-71) Remote for Audio Control



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

I have made a number of attempts to program my Genie's RC-71 remote to control my Sony STR-V333ES Stereo Receiver. The receiver is listed in the selections, but when I select it, nothing happens and I get a message, "There was an issue with programming your Sony Audio with your remote. You can try again or set it up later." I expected the light to flash on the remote when it transmitted to the receiver, but there is none. Do I have to set the remote to IR first? I thought the RC-71 could transmit in IR and RF at the same time.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I do recall one time with programming my RC71 for a TV I had to have it in IR and right in front of the HR44. I'd give it a try.
Also the RC71 does not transmit both IR and RF at the same time. It's the HR44 that can receive commands from RF remotes and IR remotes at the same time.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you have made several attempts you might want to "Reset the Remote".
Press Mute and Select and hold it until the light blinks 2 times, then punch in 981 and wait un til the light flashes to signify that it is done.

One poster said that he had his receiver in a cabinet with a glass door and was having the same problem you are having. When he opened the glass it worked the first time. I know that does not sound right but that is what he said and he was happy that it worked.


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

NR4P said:


> I do recall one time with programming my RC71 for a TV I had to have it in IR and right in front of the HR44. I'd give it a try.
> Also the RC71 does not transmit both IR and RF at the same time. It's the HR44 that can receive commands from RF remotes and IR remotes at the same time.


Not simultaneously, but my TV is getting IR signals, and the Genie is getting RF signals from the same remote.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

DeweySat said:


> Not simultaneously, but my TV is getting IR signals, and the Genie is getting RF signals from the same remote.


That is correct. The RC65R and lesser model numbers all work that same way.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I was the one who was frustrated by the onscreen messages about the remote encountering an issue. Opening the glass door on my rack fixed it, and the remote programmed for my Pioneer AVR. I think Directv should add some error tips onscreen rather than asking me if I want to cancel or try again later.


----------



## boazman (Nov 9, 2007)

New HR44 user with similar problem. RC71 is not controlling the volume on my AVR, Pioneer VSX-84TXSi. I cannot reset the remote, tried it. I cannot get the remote to change from RF to IR. Seems to be stuck on RF. When I select program the remote, I get the RF screen. Any ideas on how to unlock the remote programming? Tried to reset the DVR also. Thanks


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

To reset the RC71:

Press Mute and Select and hold it until the light blinks 2 times. Then enter 981 and wait until the light flashes to signify that it is done.


----------



## chroma601 (Jun 7, 2010)

I've been searching around the forum and am missing the basic instructions as to how to program the RC71 to work with my receiver for audio control. Might some kind soul point me in the right direction?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

chroma601 said:


> I've been searching around the forum and am missing the basic instructions as to how to program the RC71 to work with my receiver for audio control. Might some kind soul point me in the right direction?


Using your remote,
Menu, Settings, Remote Control, Program Remote, Follow the instructions on the screen.
Note: The TV has to be programmed in before the AV1 or AV2.


----------



## chroma601 (Jun 7, 2010)

And I just realized one should not set the remote to IR.


----------



## chroma601 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm stuck at the RF screen. When I follow the directions to mute/enter, wait, 961 vol up the remote blinked green twice, which I thought was a good sign. But since then I can't get beyond that screen. I tried resetting the remote. Help?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I just installed my HR44 yesterday and got the new remote to recognize my TV But, when I tried to get the remote to connect to my Sony receiver (I picked it from the list ) it didn't connect either. 

So I'm looking for help on connecting to a receiver from the provided list. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

chroma601 said:


> I'm stuck at the RF screen. When I follow the directions to mute/*enter*, wait, 961 vol up the remote blinked green twice, which I thought was a good sign. But since then I can't get beyond that screen. I tried resetting the remote. Help?


Is enter a mistype ? Should be mute and select.


----------



## chroma601 (Jun 7, 2010)

Enter was a mistype, but key to my mistake. I never pressed Enter at the end of the sequence. That fixed it, all is good now.

Operator error. I knew it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

chroma601 said:


> Enter was a mistype, but key to my mistake. I never pressed Enter at the end of the sequence. That fixed it, all is good now.
> 
> Operator error. I knew it.


Excellent. Thanks for the update and glad it is working for you now.


----------



## chroma601 (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, it appears I'm not quite out of the woods. After setting up my TV (which it recognized by itself!), I set up the RC71 to control my Pioneer receiver. It worked, in that it operated the volume as I wished. But when I went to adjust the volume a few hours later, it controlled the TV volume instead of the AVR. Did I miss a step?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

If I am not mistaken you can choose which one you want it to control.


----------



## chroma601 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes, I just found it. They call it "lock"; I would have said "assign", but I figured it out, finally. Thanks!

Pretty cool remote, actually.


----------

